# Orthopedist pen



## Sylvanite (May 31, 2008)

I had a commission for a gift to an Orthopedic Surgeon, and this is what I came up with:






The pen is made from whitetail deer bone - specifically, the ulna (one of the bones the customer broke) and has a caduceus clip.  It is a bit fatter than I normally like, but I was constrained by the size of the marrow.





The box is engraved with the emblems of the American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons and the American Association for Hand Surgery, the doctor's professional affiliations.


----------



## arjudy (May 31, 2008)

I'm sure the Doc will love that. Nicely done!


----------



## PaulDoug (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful job all the way around. Been wondering what bone would look like turned.

I like it and will be fighting for the next turkey leg!


----------



## Dalecamino (May 31, 2008)

Very nice work Eric ! [8D]


----------



## drayman (May 31, 2008)

eric, that beautiful. well done[^][]


----------



## markgum (May 31, 2008)

very nice.  and a nice touch using a 'bone' for the orthppedic doc.


----------



## mitchm (May 31, 2008)

Nice looking pen and very appropriate![8D]


----------



## ranchonodinero (May 31, 2008)

Where do you get the laser engraving done?  Nice job!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 31, 2008)

Nice work, Eric!!


----------



## toolcrazy (May 31, 2008)

Very nice pen. nicely done.


----------



## Ligget (May 31, 2008)

Very well done, even the box looks brilliant![]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 31, 2008)

'Doc Bones' is sure to like.


----------



## Sylvanite (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ranchonodinero_
> 
> Where do you get the laser engraving done?  Nice job!!


Thanks, I engraved the pen and box myself.  I dabble in laser engraving as well as penturning.


----------



## gerryr (May 31, 2008)

Nice job and I'm impressed that you were able to find bones that had a small enough marrow cavity for 7mm tubes.  I hope it doesn't crack.  My experience with bone is that it is prone to crack spontaneously.


----------



## nightowl (May 31, 2008)

Where do you buy laser engraving equipment?  Looks interesting.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> I'm impressed that you were able to find bones that had a small enough marrow cavity for 7mm tubes.


Yes, the bones weren't so much drilled, as reamed out.  Glueing in the tubes was mostly a matter of sealing one end and then drizzling in enough CA to fill all the cavities.  The end result is that the bone is pretty well saturated with CA - I hope that will help prevent cracking.  There bone is fibrous with a definite lay - so there are plenty of "fault lines".


----------



## OldWrangler (Jun 2, 2008)

Could have made it from human bone. There is a place on Ebay selling human bones for "Medical Research"(?). Don't even want to know where they get the bones but they aren't cast repros. The are genuine bone and sometimes they are not any more expensive than a good blank. I've been wanting to try one but the better half keeps telling me it is unmoral. What do y'all think.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nightowl_
> 
> Where do you buy laser engraving equipment?


There are domestic manufacturers, foreign manufacturers, and domestic resellers of foreign manufacturers.  I did a fair amount of research and wound up importing an engraver from China (which was an education all of its own).  That involved extra risk, took a long time, and caused several headaches, but a locally purchased machine of the same capacity would have cost three times as much.


----------



## RONB (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice job. I'm sure he's going to love it.


----------



## desertyellow (Jun 2, 2008)

That is a full service pen, box and all
first rate

Tony
Las Vegas


----------



## CSue (Jun 9, 2008)

What a beautiful piece3 of work!  Absolutely beautiful!


----------

